# Black Librarys 2018 Advent Calendar!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Day 1: Perturabo: Stone and Iron.









*THE STORY*
_The 33rd Grand Battalion of the Iron Warriors, newly raised and seeing battle for the first time, have the honour of the primarch himself, Perturabo, leading them. But the Hammer of Olympia is there for more than just battle – he is evaluating his new officers and deciding their fates. And with a force of Imperial Fists allied to their cause, Perturabo sees the perfect opportunity to teach his new warriors the difference between the stone of the VII Legion and the Iron of his own._

Now I am not familiar with the author, but if he is anywhere near as good as Guy Haleys interpretation of the character and the Legion, I am sold! The Primarch-stamp seems to be the overall brand for pre-heresy-stories now.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh shoot, I defnitely meant 2017. A total miss for me. If a mod sees this, please correct the title of the thread!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 2*: Endurance









*THE STORY*
_Lystra is a hive world, with a population of billions… or at least it was. Now Lystra is a corpse, overrun by the walking dead, with just a small force of Astra Militarum and a handful of Space Marines defending against the numberless horde. Exhausted and an inch away from destruction, they hold against the tide… but things are about to get worse, for the Death Guard have noticed Lystra._

So what I've heard is that Chris Wraight is working on a Death Guard-series in the 40k-timeperiod so I wouldn't be surprised is this is the pilot-start to that. Wraight have rarely disappointed me so I think I'm gonna get this one!

Link to the calendar just because Black Library is a mess to search through.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 3*: Doombound









*THE STORY*
_In the cursed city of Shadespire, two Stormcast Eternals Liberators, Darras Sunblade and Erak Grimwatch, seek a way to rejoin their comrades in Severin Steelheart's company. However, the twisting and ever-changing maze of the dead city thwarts them at every turn – and Grimwatch has his own troubles as flashes of another life take him. Mortal danger stalks them, as a warrior of the Khorne Bloodbound, also suffering visions of an impossible past, seeks to take their skulls for his bloodthirsty god… _

AoS is not mu cup of tea so don't have much to say about this!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 4*: Duty Waits









*THE STORY*


_On Terra, the Imperial Palace awaits war. Since the Alpha Legion infiltrated the mighty structure, the Imperial Fists have upped their patrols, defences have been tightened and the planet prepares for the coming of Horus. Four primarchs stand ready to defend the Throneworld. But the enemy do not come. As the situation worsens and morale drops, Captain Maximus Thane and his company are forced to deal with a civilian riot – with tragic consequences._
 

Spoilers for the _Ruinstorm_-novel.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 5*: Key of Infinity









*THE STORY*
_On the warship Messenger of Hermes, Ahzek Ahriman and his servant Ignis study a most unusual prisoner – a metal construct containing the consciousness of a member of a long extinct race – the necrontyr. As they interrogate the necron Setekh, he is also learning about them – over and over again as he uses ancient techonology to relive the moment and plot his escape. Will he succeed, or will Ahriman prevail?_

To be honest, I'm done with John Frenchs Ahriman-series. Someone else should write him.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 6*: Gods' Gift









*THE STORY*
_Hamilcar Bear-Eater, famed Lord-Castellant of the Astral Templars, leads the hunt for a deadly creature in the untamed Gorwoods of the Realm of Beasts. But when strange dreams come to Hamilcar that he thinks are prophecy, his mission becomes muddied. Will he heed the call of the Oak, or continue the hunt? And if he chooses the former, will it doom the mortal woodsman his warriors aid to a grisly death? Or could the dreams be the key to completing his mission? _


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 7*: Magisterium









*THE STORY*
_The Webway War is over, the Custodian Guard devastated by the daemonic hordes that flooded the lower reaches of the Imperial Palace. Constantin Valdor, commander of the Emperor's Guard, stands at the head of his fellows, but in conflict with the Lord Commander of the Imperium, the primarch Rogal Dorn. And it is not the first time Valdor, the Emperor's magisterium, has found himself pitted against a primarch. His memories of Prospero are all too fresh…_ 

This definitely interests me at lot!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 8*: The Assassination of Gabriel Seth









*THE STORY*
_For many long years, Gabriel Seth has led the Flesh Tearers to war. Master of a dwindling Chapter, he has made many enemies in his unceasing battle to keep his warriors alive – and now those enemies conspire against him, luring him to a remote world in order to end his leadership and life in the most violent and bloody way possible; Gabriel Seth is to be assassinated. But can even an Eversor Assassin kill one of the deadliest warriors in the entire Imperium?_

Personally sounds like a shorter version of _Nemesis_ where one character is to be assassinated and everything fails.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 9*: Now Peals Midnight









*THE STORY*
_Midnight is coming. For long years, the defenders of Terra have stood sentinel, awaiting the inevitable: the coming of the Warmaster, the traitor Horus and his horde. For Rogal Dorn, his brother primarchs and his loyal sons – among the billions of others awaiting the breaking of the storm – the wait is almost over. The sun is setting and night falling. And the enemy comes._

Not surprised that John French got to write about the Fists again. Hopefully this is a better look into Dorn that before.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 10*: The Witch Takers









*THE STORY*
_Amidst the metal sands of the blazing deserts of Droost, a pair of witch hunters from the Order of Azyr discover the looted tomb of a champion of the Dark Gods – a tomb that is missing an ancient and dangerous artefact. As the pair set out to find who took the relic and see it destroyed, they find a trail of devastation and carnage – and daemonic trickery. Led to a peaceful oasis in the heart of the desert, the witch takers are drawn into a deadly conflict that will lead to untold bloodshed and damnation… _


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 11*: Heart of Decay









*THE STORY*
_The Relictors Space Marine Chapter are renowned for gathering artefacts of Chaos and delving into the secrets of the Dark Gods. Captain Vidarna and Apothecary Achaon are tasked with the interrogation – and torture if necessary – of a captured prisoner, a warrior of the Death Guard. After ten thousand years of war and corruption, what secrets might he yield? The pair attempt to find out, with hideous results. _

Now the Relictors are an interesting Chapter, and together with Death Guard I might get this one. But then again, Ben Counter...


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 12*: Dreams of Unity









*THE STORY*
_It has been many long years since the fall of the Thunder Warriors. After the last battles of Unity, the legions of genhanced warriors were slaughtered by the Emperor's Custodian Guard on the Master of Mankind's orders. But a handful survived… Now one of the last few Thunder Warriors gets caught up in dangerous events that engulf the Throneworld – even as he is hunted by one of the Emperor's praetorians. _

Nick Kyme still has me suspsicious of hiw work and the Thunder Warriors do not interest me, but I will keep an open mind and read this sooner or later.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 13*: Callis and Toll: The Old Ways









*THE STORY*
_Agents Callis and Toll of the Order of Azyr venture into the vast marshlands east of the grand city of Excelis to investigate the death of the noble son of one of two warring clans. Was his death a tragic accident or vicious murder? A full-scale uprising could result if they're not careful – and this would cause untold death as the Stormcast Eternals get involved. So it falls to Callis and Toll to uncover the truths and save thousands of lives. _


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 14*: Malcador: First Lord of the Imperium









*THE STORY*
_As the Horus Heresy rages and the death toll rises, one more will be added to the numberless dead: Sibel Niasta, personal astropath to the First Lord of the Imperium, Malcador the Sigillite. As her end approaches, Malcador sits vigil by her bedside, and pair discuss their friendship and what it means – how the past and present have shaped Malcador and the Imperium, and what the future holds. _

After the last audio drama about him, I keep my hopes low. And it seems strange that he gets an story in the Primarchs-series.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 15*: The Battle for Hive Markgraaf









*THE STORY*
_The Cadian 101st regiment wage war in the depths of Hive Markgraaf. Trooper Minka, wracked by doubts and fears about the future of her regiment and her people, grits her teeth and gets on with the job of defeating the heretics who haunt the hive city. Mounting a dangerous assault into the darkest reaches of the ancient structure, they prepare to defend the planet in its darkest hour – as they failed to do with Cadia. _

*Day 16*: A Place of Reflection









*THE STORY*
_Moribus, Stormcast Eternals Decimator of the Sons of Mallus, wanders the glass labyrinths of Shadespire, alone. Somewhere out of sight, his brothers can be heard, and together they search for a dangerous creature, a malignant spirit that haunts this wasteland. This foe carries a cache of shardglass, which Sigmar hopes can cure the Stormcast Eternals of the degradations that come with their reforging. As Moribus remembers his many deaths to focus his mind, he begins to doubt his senses and reality – and danger beckons._ 

*Day 17*: A Brother's Confession









*THE STORY*
_On board the Ultramarines vessel Spear of Macragge, in transit through the warp, Primaris Space Marine Apothecary Polixis has a confession to make. In the Chapel of the Dioskuri, he kneels before Chaplain Castor, black-clad and implacable, and tells a tale that could damn him to death, or perhaps save his soul: the story of how he killed his battle-brother, Artimaeus Tulio of the Fulminata. _


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 18*: The Rage of Asmodai









*THE STORY*
_Captain Vidarna of the Relictors leads a squad of his brothers in pursuit of a dark artefact on a world riven by heresy. But the appearance of Chaplain Asmodai of the Dark Angels changes his mission. The Dark Angel claims to have the relic they seek – but to claim it, the Relictors need to aid him in capturing the leader of the rebellion, a mysterious black-armoured Space Marine whose armour bears symbols similar to that of the Dark Angels themselves… _

Sounds like we have a Fallen on our hands here.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

forkmaster said:


> *Day 18*
> Sounds like we have a Fallen on our hands here.



A lot of this one sounds like it will depend on when, exactly, it is set. If it's after the Relictors got declared Excommunicate Traitoris and downsized by the Grey Knights... Even if they still feel they serve the Imperium, any chance of a good outcome goes out the window on running into Asmodai of all people. The only smart thing for them to do is to run like hell in whatever direction can get them the most distance.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Shandathe said:


> A lot of this one sounds like it will depend on when, exactly, it is set. If it's after the Relictors got declared Excommunicate Traitoris and downsized by the Grey Knights... Even if they still feel they serve the Imperium, any chance of a good outcome goes out the window on running into Asmodai of all people. The only smart thing for them to do is to run like hell in whatever direction can get them the most distance.


I think you misunderstood me. I meant as in Fallen Dark Angels from the Heresy. :O


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 19*: Eight Lamentations: The Tainted Axe









*THE STORY*
_Sir Roggen of the Order of the Furrow, a knight dedicated to Alarielle herself, returns to the Realm of Life after a mission for the smith god Grungni that has left him physically and mentally scarred. Tasked with a new mission by a capricious Branchwych, he travels to the heart of the Writhing Weald, a twisted and dangerous place haunted by malign spirits, to retrieve a weapon of Chaos, wielded by a servant of the Plague God and capable of spreading corruption even abandoned and alone. And there he will face a great darkness… _


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 20*: Fireheart









*THE STORY*
_The clans of Craftworld Saim Hann gather in council, but it is the outsider in their midst who draws the most attention – and ire. Druthkhala Shadowspite, once a soulthief of the Dark City, now serves Yvraine, the Emissary of the Death God Ynnead – and she asks much of the Saim Hann people. Only one would grant her wish for an expedition to the world of Agarimethea, where one of the ancient Croneswords may lie. So Nuadhu Fireheart and the Ynnari embark on a mission that could change all their fates… _


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 21*: The Dance of the Skulls









*THE STORY*
_Even in Shyish, the Realm of Death, civil war between great powers is common. Neferata, Mortarch of Blood, rules the kingdom of Nulahmia, but jealous neighbours vie for power and glory in open war, and in subtler ways… Invited to a ball in her honour by Queen Ahalaset of Mortannis, Neferata knows that she enters a nest of vipers, with danger lurking in every shadowed corner. But the ancient vampire will prove that no danger is greater than that she poses to those who would try and see her fall. _


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 22*: Konrad Curze: A Lesson in Darkness









*THE STORY*
_Piamen is a tranquil world in the far reaches of the galaxy. Since throwing off the yoke of alien invaders, they have remained free and peaceful… until the coming of the Imperium. When they refuse to join mankind's star-spanning empire, a force of Legiones Astartes is despatched to bring the planet to compliance. And when the Night Lords come, darkness falls. Piamen will never be the same…

Written by Ian St Martin. Running time: 27 minutes. Performed by John Banks, Beth Chalmers, Matthew Hunt, Jonathan Keeble and Toby Longworth._


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 23*: The Board is Set









*THE STORY*
_Malcador the Sigillite is troubled. The war fleets of the traitor Horus approach, and war on the Throneworld is inevitable. But with the Emperor on the Golden Throne, keeping the darkness beneath the Palace at bay, how can even the assembled might of three Space Marine Legions stand against the fury to come? Communing with the Emperor, Malcador plays out a wargame, musing on the key pieces and the unorthodox strategies that may be required to secure victory – and at what role he might play in the battles to come. _


----------

